# recreate /var/db/pkg/



## Ghirai (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi,

Is it possible to recreate /var/db/pkg/ contents?

Due to the recent gnutls bump, portupgrade kept wanting to install firefox, even though i had it removed couple days ago.

Eventually i ended up deleting /var/db/pkg. Any way to get things back?

Thanks.


----------



## Aprogas (Aug 22, 2009)

Unless you have created backups, not really. In the future use "pkgdb -F" to remove incorrect dependencies.


----------



## Ghirai (Aug 22, 2009)

I did, but that didn't work very well either.

No backups. Do i have to remove/reinstall all ports?


----------



## Aprogas (Aug 22, 2009)

The application themselves are still installed and will keep functioning, you just removed the records of their installation. When you later install newer versions, you may have to use a force flag to overwrite files (the port thinks it is uninstalled after all). The new port installations will get recorded in /var/db/pkg again.


----------

